# Milwaukee Area Swap Meet Feb 19th 2012



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 5, 2012)

This is a two for one deal...The bicycle swap meet is attached to the largest indoor winter car swap meet around! One price gets you into both! I will be poating more info in the coming days but wanted to get this thread started. Located in West Bend Wis North of Milwaukee. We are limited to the amount of swap spaces so contact me if your interested in setting up.


----------



## ABC Services (Jan 26, 2012)

*Swap Meet in Wisconsin*

Getting closer anyone planning on going , lots of great stuff and if your into cars, bonus huge car swap on the same grounds.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 29, 2012)

*Milwaukee area show*

Let's bump this up to the top with the latest info on the feb. 19th, 2012 show!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 29, 2012)

*More show info*

If you like old bicycles this meet is for you.
This is linked with a huge Vintage Car swap meet. This is our third year and the first years were a huge sucess! There are over 250 TOTAL swap spaces with Over 30 just for bicycle stuff. Items i saw for sale in the past years were Elgins Schwinns Whizzers Monarks Shelbys Columbia Etc. 1800's stuff up to cool stingrays and even some BMX bikes!  Venders with Restored bikes to venders with tubs of parts! Stuff from $1 to a few thousand! Really something for all! The Swap Meet is at the Washington County Fair Park. 8am and for only $6 you get into the car swap meet AND the bicycle swap meet, cant beat that! 
From the South:
 Take Highway 45 north to Pleasant Valley Road. Exit east on PV. Entrance to Fair Park will be on the left.

From the North:
 Take Highway 41 south to County Highway 60. Go east on Highway 60 to Highway 45. Travel north one mile on Highway 45. Exit east on PV, entrance Fair Park will be on the left.

Washington County Fair Park
 3000 Pleasant Valley Road (Hwy PV)
 West Bend, WI 53095

For GPS users please use 3000 Pleasant Valley Road, West Bend, WI 53095.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been there before & will be there again! Great swap meet, nice group of people. Put this one on you calendar & make it a point to be there!!!!!!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 13, 2012)

*Bump*

This sunday! Hope you can make it....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 13, 2012)

*Milwaukee area swap meet sunday february 19th, 2012*

MILWAUKEE AREA SWAP MEET SUNDAY FEBRUARY 19TH, 2012

If you like old bicycles this meet is for you.
This is linked with a huge Vintage Car swap meet. This is our third year and the first years were a huge sucess! There are over 250 TOTAL swap spaces with Over 30 just for bicycle stuff. Items i saw for sale in the past years were Elgins Schwinns Whizzers Monarks Shelbys Columbia Etc. 1800's stuff up to cool stingrays and even some BMX bikes! Venders with Restored bikes to venders with tubs of parts! Stuff from $1 to a few thousand! Really something for all! The Swap Meet is at the Washington County Fair Park. 8am and for only $6 you get into the car swap meet AND the bicycle swap meet, cant beat that!

CONTACT JEFF OLSEN 262-989-5600  TO SEE IF THERE ARE ANY SPACES STILL OPEN OR 
IF THERE IS SOMEONE WILLING TO SHARE A SPACE.

MILWAUKEE AREA SWAP MEET SUNDAY FEBRUARY 19TH, 2012
From the South:
Take Highway 45 north to Pleasant Valley Road. Exit east on PV. 
Entrance to Fair Park will be on the left.

From the North:
Take Highway 41 south to County Highway 60. Go east on Highway 60 to Highway 45. 
Travel north one mile on Highway 45. 
Exit east on PV, entrance Fair Park will be on the left.

Washington County Fair Park
3000 Pleasant Valley Road (Hwy PV)
West Bend, WI 53095

For GPS users please use 3000 Pleasant Valley Road, West Bend, WI 53095.

THE FENDER DOCTOR WILL BE THERE!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 13, 2012)

Bump! Bump!


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Feb 13, 2012)

*Be there or be square!!*

Come on out and check this one out!! Sure beats CABIN FEVER!!!!!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 18, 2012)

*Let's here it from chicago area! Who is going? Greater milwaukee bicycle swap meet*

GREATER MILWAUKEE BICYCLE SWAP MEET SUNDAY FEBRUARY 19TH, 2012

LET'S HERE IT FROM CHICAGO AREA! WHO IS GOING?

If you like old bicycles this meet is for you.
This is linked with a huge Vintage Car swap meet. This is our third year and the first years were a huge sucess! There are over 250 TOTAL swap spaces with Over 30 just for bicycle stuff. Items i saw for sale in the past years were Elgins Schwinns Whizzers Monarks Shelbys Columbia Etc. 1800's stuff up to cool stingrays and even some BMX bikes! Venders with Restored bikes to venders with tubs of parts! Stuff from $1 to a few thousand! Really something for all! The Swap Meet is at the Washington County Fair Park. 8am and for only $6 you get into the car swap meet AND the bicycle swap meet, cant beat that!

MILWAUKEE AREA SWAP MEET SUNDAY FEBRUARY 19TH, 2012
From the South:
Take Highway 45 north to Pleasant Valley Road. Exit east on PV.
Entrance to Fair Park will be on the left.

From the North:
Take Highway 41 south to County Highway 60. Go east on Highway 60 to Highway 45.
Travel north one mile on Highway 45.
Exit east on PV, entrance Fair Park will be on the left.

Washington County Fair Park
3000 Pleasant Valley Road (Hwy PV)
West Bend, WI 53095

For GPS users please use 3000 Pleasant Valley Road, West Bend, WI 53095.

THE FENDER DOCTOR WILL BE THERE!


----------



## ABC Services (Feb 18, 2012)

*Tomorrow*

Sunday sunday sunday


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 20, 2012)

Any pics???


----------

